# Question about a color breeding Mini Rex



## love4bunnies (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a Blue or Lilac Tort Mini Rex doe out of a Harlequin mom and Chocolate Dad.

If i buy her and breed her to a Tri what colors may i get?

Not sure what colors are in the Tri`s background.

The picture i have on here is the Blue or Lilac torts mom.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, well theTri buck's genotype is A_B_C_D_e[suP]j[/suP]_Enen. The Blue doe is aaBbC_ddE_. The Lilac Tort doe is aabbC_ddee. The Blue doe *might* carry the Tri gene, but she might not. The Lilac Tort does not.

So, Tri buck X Blue doe would get Chestnut and Broken Checstnutkits. Then, depending on the hidden elleles, you might get Black, Broken Black, Harlequin, Tri, and some others...

Tri buck X Lilac Tort doe would get Harlequin and Tri. Depending on hidden alleles, you might get Orange, Broken Orange, Black Tort, Broken Black Tort, etc...


----------



## love4bunnies (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks but the blue or lilac tort doe has been sold anyway.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 29, 2010)

If you are going for tris you would not want it anyway. You want your tris to be agouti based. Torted tris are a DQ.


----------



## love4bunnies (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes that is true.
Thank you.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Aug 29, 2010)

I was gonna say, if you want to work on Tri's, stay away from Torts. Blue's and other self colors (Black, Chocolate, and Lilac) are ok, your best bet would be broken oranges, castors, and other Tri's.

Also, don't underestimate the importance of Charlies and Harli's in a Tri program. A Harli is a tri color with no white (so a self). A Charlie is a broken with two broken genes. So, genetically a self is bb (two recessive genes to get the self coloring), a Charlie is BB (two dominant broken genes, creating a lightly marked broken.), and a properly marked broken is Bb.

So, by breeding a charlie (BB) to a hali (bb), you would get nothing but properly marked tri colors (Bb). This is because the offspring get one gene from each parent, and being that each parent only has one gene to offer (either B or b), you get 100% Bb.

This works with other colors as well, but I learned it while working with Tri Color Rex in 4H.


----------

